# keep barking at each other



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I am not sure how one can express that someone (or some animal) keeps doing something, as in:

On a pedestrian street, one person goes southbound and one person the opposite way. ("southbound" is not important, I meant to say that they're going opposite ways.) Both walk their dogs.
A dog notices some other dog and suddenly both dogs keep barking at each other and wouldn't stop before they're going their own ways.

How can I express this?

"Kadulla kaksi ihmiset menevät kävelylle koiran kanssa. Jokainen vastapäätä. Yksi koira huomasi toinen koira, ja yhtäkkiä haukkavat toistensa, ja eivät lopu haukka ennen ne ovat kaukana." (?)


----------



## Gavril

This may not be a perfect translation, but it will communicate what you want to say:_

Kaksi ihmistä kävelyttivät koiraansa kadulla. He kävelivät toisiaan kohti kunnes koirat havaitsivat toisiaan ja alkoivat haukkua, eivätkä lopettaneet ennen kuin ne olivat kaukana toisistaan._

The last part of the second sentence ("ennen kuin ne olivat kaukana toisistaan") literally means, "until they were far away from each other". Is that what you meant to say, or did you mean that they didn't stop until the owners pulled them in the other direction?

If you had the second meaning in mind, you could say,

_... eivätkä lopettaneet ennen kuin__ isännät olivat vetäneet ne __pois toisiltaan_.


----------



## Hakro

Your suggestion is very good, Gavril. Just some small corrections:


> _He kävelivät toisiaan kohti kunnes koirat havaitsivat toisensa ja  alkoivat haukkua, eivätkä lopettaneet ennen kuin ne olivat kaukana  toisistaan.
> __... eivätkä lopettaneet ennen kuin__ isännät olivat vetäneet ne eroon__ toisistaan_.


----------

